# Moved: McGrady(T-Mac)



## mcgrady001 (Apr 8, 2005)

*McGrady(T-Mac)*

How do u think T-Mac is doing? He's not that great cuz he only scores about 26 a game. I think its cuz of Yao Ming. He really hogs the ball too much. Allen Iverson hogs the ball WAY TOO MUCH. However, I think T-Mac should try to be a little like Iverson. Then, T-Mac would be the leading scorer instead of AI. T-Mac is the best!!!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: McGrady(T-Mac)*



mcgrady001 said:


> How do u think T-Mac is doing? He's not that great cuz he only scores about 26 a game. I think its cuz of Yao Ming. He really hogs the ball too much. Allen Iverson hogs the ball WAY TOO MUCH. However, I think T-Mac should try to be a little like Iverson. Then, T-Mac would be the leading scorer instead of AI. T-Mac is the best!!!!


Satire?:krazy:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: McGrady(T-Mac)*

This is the worst post ever.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Whoever moved this thread had this in mind:

"Well..you Rocket fans deal with this terrible post/thread."


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: McGrady(T-Mac)*



mcgrady001 said:


> How do u think T-Mac is doing? He's not that great cuz he only scores about 26 a game. I think its cuz of Yao Ming. He really hogs the ball too much. Allen Iverson hogs the ball WAY TOO MUCH. However, I think T-Mac should try to be a little like Iverson. Then, T-Mac would be the leading scorer instead of AI. T-Mac is the best!!!!


Yao hogs ball too much? or I read it wrong? :biggrin:


----------



## dongpc (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: McGrady(T-Mac)*



mcgrady001 said:


> How do u think T-Mac is doing? He's not that great cuz he only scores about 26 a game. I think its cuz of Yao Ming. He really hogs the ball too much. Allen Iverson hogs the ball WAY TOO MUCH. However, I think T-Mac should try to be a little like Iverson. Then, T-Mac would be the leading scorer instead of AI. T-Mac is the best!!!!


T-Mac is really the best . 
But Sura and T-Mac seems not like to pass the ball to Yao .As a result there're only 17 or 18 chances for Yao getting the ball per match. Moreover becouse of too many fouls ,Yao plays less than 28 minutes every night .
All these above indicate that Yao hogging the ball is impossible.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

ThaShark316 said:


> Whoever moved this thread had this in mind:
> 
> "Well..you Rocket fans deal with this terrible post/thread."


:laugh:


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't mind Tmac taking alot of shots, but I DO mind him taking bad shots. Sometimes he gets a lil too three happy! He needs to do what he's capable of , which is drivin to the hoop, because not many Rox can do that.


----------



## mcgrady001 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: McGrady(T-Mac)*

Are u blaming T-Mac for shooting too many threes? WAt happened at the Spurs game huh? Four threes in a row to make it 13 points in 34 seconds? Wow ur dumb. If a guy can score 13 points in about half a minute, who cares wat he does? Yea i know t-mac is the best dunker in the NBA but if he wants to take threes, let him take threes. He is the beast at everything anyway so who cares wat he does?


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: McGrady(T-Mac)*



mcgrady001 said:


> Are u blaming T-Mac for shooting too many threes? WAt happened at the Spurs game huh? Four threes in a row to make it 13 points in 34 seconds? Wow ur dumb. If a guy can score 13 points in about half a minute, who cares wat he does? Yea i know t-mac is the best dunker in the NBA but if he wants to take threes, let him take threes. He is the beast at everything anyway so who cares wat he does?


becausewhenhe starts missing them... it starts getting ugly


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Is this guy for real? :laugh:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

he is the man in Nba live slam dunk contest !


----------

